# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  نماذج لنساء السلف

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



إنَّ في تاريخِ الإسلامِ الخالد الألوف المؤلَّفة من الأبطالِ والمجاهدين، الذين خلَّدهم هذا التاريخُ وكتب أسماءَهم بأحرفٍ من نور، فقد كانت لهم مواقفُ جريئة ومشرِّفة في الجهادِ، والصَّبرِ والعبادة والصِّدق، والكرمِ والمسؤولية والصراحة، والثباتِ على الحقِّ والدَّعوةِ إلى الله - تعالى.



أمَّا سببُ قيامِهم بتلك الأعمال فيعودُ إلى قوةِ إيمانِهم، وتغلغلِ هذا الإيمانِ في عروقِهم وجريانِه في دمائهم، وسيطرةِ تعاليمِ الإسلام على تفكيرِهم وأرواحِهم؛ فكانوا لا يقومون بأيِّ عملٍ أو يقدمون على أيِّ مشروعٍ إلاَّ بعد أن يتأكَّدوا أنَّ هذا العملَ أو ذاك المشروع سيعودُ على الإسلامِ والمسلمين بالنَّفعِ والخيرِ الكثير.



فما أحرانا أن نقتديَ بأولئك السَّلفِ - رضوانُ الله عليهم - في هذه الأوقاتِ العصيبة التي تمرُّ بها أمتُنا الإسلامية؛ من التفرُّقِ والتأخُّرِ والانحطاطِ، لتكون سيرُهم نبراسًا يضيء لنا طريقَ الهدى والصَّلاحِ والخير والسَّعادة في الدُّنيا والآخرة.



ونحن اليوم أردنا أن نعيشَ مع مواقفَ لنساءٍ مؤمناتٍ تقياتٍ عابدات زاهدات صالحات، مع نماذجَ مشرِّفة، وصورٍ مشرقة، هذه المواقفُ تطرحُ تساؤلاً يثيرُ في النَّفسِ كوامنَ الحسرةِ والحرقة، تساؤلاً يقول: أين مسلمُ ومسلمةُ اليومِ من هذه المواقف العظيمة؟!



فتعالَ لنستمعَ معًا إلى الموقفِ الأول:

هذا رياحُ بن عمرو القيسي، أحدُ الصَّالحين الكبار في هذه الأمَّةِ، تزوَّج رياح امرأةً، فأراد أن يختبرَها، فلمَّا كان الليلُ تناوَمَ لها، فقامتْ هذه المرأةُ الصَّالحة تصلِّي حتَّى مضى ربعُ اللَّيْل، ثم نادته: قُمْ يا رياح، فقال: أقوم، أقوم إن شاء الله، فقامت الرُّبعَ الثَّاني، ثم نادته: قم يا رياح، قم، فقال: أقوم، ولم يقمْ فقامتِ الرُّبعَ الثَّالثَ، ثم نادته: قم يا رياح، فقال: أقوم، ولم يقم، فقالت: يا رياح مضى اللَّّيلُ، وعسكرَ المحسنون وأنت نائم! ليتَ شعري من غرَّني بك يا رياح؟! من غرَّني بك؟! قال: وقامت الربعَ الباقي!



واللهِ إنَّها لصورةٌ مشرقة للمرأةِ المؤمنة الصَّالحة، لقد فهمتْ هذه المرأةُ الصَّالحةُ أنَّ الزواجَ قبل أن يكون تعاونًا على أمورِ الدُّنيا، فهو تعاونٌ على أمورِ الدِّين، فالزوجُ يأخذ بيد زوجتِه، والزوجةُ تأخذ بيد زوجِها، ويسيران معًا على طريقِ الله، أرأيتم موقفَ هذه المرأةِ الصَّالحة؛ كيف أثبتت لزوجِها أنَّها صاحبةُ منهج، وستواصلُ مسيرتَها في عبادةِ ربِّها، ولن تقطعَ صلتَها بخالقِها، سواء شاركَها زوجُها في ذلك أم تخلَّف عنها! بينما نجدُ في دنيا اليومِ الكثيرَ من النِّساء مَنْ تتركُ الصَّلاةَ وتلاوةَ القرآن وطاعةَ ربِّها بمجردِ أن تتزوَّج! وخاصَّةً إذا بُليت بزوجٍ غيرِ صالح.



بل هناك من الزَّوجاتِ اليوم بدلاً مِنْ أن توجِّهَ زوجَها إلى طاعة الله وتساعده على إقامتِها، وتشجعه على الذهابِ إلى المسجدِ لأداء الصَّلاة، بدلاً من أن تحثَّهُ على تلاوةِ القرآن، وتوصيه بالابتعادِ عن طريق الحرام، وتوقظه في ظلامِ اللَّيل كي يصلي لله - راحتْ تشجعُ زوجَها على معصيةِ الله، وتشجِّعُه على أكلِ الحرام، وتطلبُ منه بأن يخرجَها إلى الكماليات وهي متبرِّجة، بل هناك من الزَّوجاتِ بدلاً من أن توقظَ زوجَها ليسهرَ على طاعةِ الله، راحت توقظُه ليسهرَ معها على مسلسلٍ، أو فيلم، أو أغنية!



موقفُ هذه المرأةِ الصَّالحةِ ينبغي لكلِّ مسلم ومسلمة أن يقفوا أمامَه ليراجعوا أنفسَهم وأحوالَهم، فكأنَّ هذه المرأةَ أرادت من خلال موقفها أن تذكِّرَ المسلمين والمسلمات بحديث النبي - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - حين قال: ((رحِمَ اللهُ رجلاً قام من اللَّيْلِ، فصلَّى وأيقظَ امرأتَهُ، فَإنْ أبَتْ نَضَحَ في وَجهِها الماءَ، رحمَ اللهُ امرأةً قَامَتْ مِنَ اللَّيلِ، فصلَّتْ وأيقظتْ زوجَها، فإنْ أبَى نَضَحَتْ في وجهِهِ الماءَ))؛ رواه أبو داود بإسنادٍ صحيح، وبقوله - صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم -: ((إذا أيقَظَ الرَّجلُ أهلَهُ منَ اللَّيلِ فصلَّيَا - أو صَلَّى رَكعتَيْن جميعًا، كُتِبا في الذَّاكرين والذَّاكِراتِ))؛ رواه أبو داود بإسنادٍ صحيح، فأين من يأخذُ الدَّرسَ والعبرةَ من هذا الموقفِ الرَّائع؟! أين من يحاسِبُ زوجتَه على تركِها للصَّلاة؟ أين المرأةُ التي تنصحُ زوجَها على المحافظةِ على الصَّلاة؟



ثم أنتقلُ إلى الموقفِ الثَّاني: 

كان سيدُنا طلحة بن عبيدالله - رضي الله عنه - صاحبَ غنًى وثروة، ولكنَّه كان سخيًّا كريمًا، خائفًا من كثرةِ المال، منفقًا له في وجوهِ الخير، وفي ذاتِ ليلة أتاه مالٌ له من حضرموت، وقدره سبعمائة ألف درهم، فبات ليلتَه يتملْمَلُ وكأنَّه ملدوغ، ونزل به همٌّ عظيم، ولم يستطعْ أن ينامَ فقالتْ له زوجتُه أمُّ كلثوم بنتُ الصِّديق: ما لك؟ قال: تفكَّرتُ منذ الليلة فقلتُ: ما ظنُّ رجلٍ بربِّه، يبيت وهذا المالُ في بيتِه؟! قالت: فأين أنت عن بعضِ أصحابِك وأخلاَّئك؟ فإذا أتى الصَّباحُ فقسِّم هذا المالَ بينهم، فقال لها: يرحمك اللهُ إنَّك موفقةٌ بنت موفق، وفعلاً لما أصبحَ الصَّباحُ قسَّمه بين المهاجرين والأنصار، ولم يكدْ يترك لبيتِه شيئًا!



أنا أقولُ لكم: دعونا من موقفِ طلحة بن عبيدالله - رضي الله عنه - فقد كمل من الرِّجال كثيرٌ، ولم يكمل من النِّساء إلا القليل، وتعالوا إلى موقفِ هذه الموفَّقةِ، نعم الموفقة في طاعةِ ربِّها، والموفقة في إعانةِ زوجها، والموفقة في كلامِها ومشورتها، إنها أمُّ كلثوم بنت الصِّديق - رضي الله عنها وعن أبيها - إنَّها امرأةٌ صالحة، وزوجةٌ مباركة، لم تجعلِ المالَ أكبرَ همِّها، ولم ترهق زوجَها بطلباتِها، ولم تقفْ حجرَ عثْرةٍ في طريقِه عندما يسير في طاعةِ الله، إنَّها الزوجةُ الصَّالحة، وخيرُ متاعِ الدُّنيا الزوجةُ الصَّالحة.



الزوجةُ في عهد سلفنا الصَّالح كانت نعم العون لزوجها، كانت توصيه عندما يريدُ أن يخرجَ في الصباحِ إلى عملِه، فتقول له: يا أبا فلان اتقِ الله ولا تأكلْ حرامًا، فإنا نصبرُ على جوعِ الدنيا ولا نصبر على عذابِ الله يوم القيامة، بينما امرأةُ اليوم تريدُ نقودًا وثيابًا وذهبًا، تريد أن تكونَ في مظهرِها أحسن من فلانة وفلانة، وتحرِّض الرَّجلَ على أن يوفرَ المالَ من أيِّ طريقٍ كان، حلالاً أو حرامًا، عزيزًا أو ذليلاً، امرأةُ اليوم تريدُ كلَّ جديدٍ، وكلَّ ما يخرجُ عن طريق الإعلانات في الفضائيات، امرأةُ اليوم تريدُ تجديدَ الأثاث بمناسبةٍ وبدون مناسبة، تريد التجولَ في الأسواق والكمالياتِ، ولا تراعي أحوالَ زوجِها، بل لا تعينه على أمورِ دينِه ودنياه، امرأة اليوم تهتمُّ بالفساتين أكثر من اهتمامِها بالدِّين! امرأةُ اليوم أحبَّتِ الدُّنيا ونسيت الآخرةَ، وكأنَّها لم تُخلقْ إلا لكي تلبِّي رغباتِها وتحقق شهواتِها، فدرسٌ من موقفِ هذه المرأة إلى كلِّ النِّساء، كأنَّها تقولُ لها: يا بنتَ الإسلام، نريدُ منكِ أن تكوني زوجةً صالحة؛ تعينُ زوجَها، وتوجهُهُ إلى طاعةِ الله، ولا تشغلُه بنفسِها وطلباتِها التي قد يغني القليلُ منها عن الكثير، نريدُ فتاةً تهتمُّ بآخرتِها وتنافسُ الآخرين في فعلِ الخيرات وترك المنكرات، فأين زوجةُ اليوم من هذا الموقفِ العظيم؟!



ثم أنتقلُ إلى الموقفِ الثَّالث: 

كانت أمُّ حسان من السَّلفِ - رحمها الله - وكانت زاهدةً عابدة، دخل عليها سفيانُ الثوري - رحمه الله - وهو من أئمَّةِ المسلمين وساداتِهم في زمانه، فلم يرَ في بيتِها غير قطعة حصير، فقال لها: لو كتبتِ رقعةً إلى بعضِ بني أعمامِك ليغيروا من سوءِ حالك، فقالت: يا سفيان، لقد كنتَ في عيني أعظمَ وفي قلبي أكبر من ساعتِك هذه، أمَّا إنِّي لم أسأل الدُّنيا من يملكُها فكيف أسألُ من لا يملكها، يا سفيان، واللهِ ما أحبُّ أن يأتيَ عليَّ وقتٌ وأنا متشاغلة فيه عن اللهِ بغير الله، فبكى سفيان.



فهذه - يا رجال - امرأةٌ لا كنساءِ اليوم، فلم تكن تعرفُ الجلوسَ أمام الفضائياتِ ساعات، أو الحديثَ بالهاتفِ طول الأوقات، ولا سماعَ أغاني ماجنة تثقل الميزان بالسَّيئات، أو التجولَ في الأسواق لقتلِ الأوقات، أو الجلوسَ في مجالسَ لتأكلَ فيها لحومَ البشر، كلا، ما كان هذا حالها، بل لم تكن ترضى بأن ينشغلَ وقتُها بشيءٍ غير ذكر الله، فرحمها الله من زاهدةٍ عابدة.



فليسألِ المسلمُ نفسَه كيف حاله مع الله؟ كيف حالُ لسانه مع ذكر الله؟ كيف حال قلبه مع الله؟

أنا أذكِّرُكم بما قاله أحدُ الصَّالحين؛ وهو عبدُ الله بن عَوْن، هذا الرجلُ الصَّالحُ قال كلمةً رائعة، فيها خلاصُ النَّاسِ من همومِهم ومشاكلهم ومما يعانون منه، اسمعوا كلمته الرَّائعة يقول فيها: "ذِكْرُ النَّاسِ داء وذِكْرُ اللهِ دواء"، وقال الحافظُ الذَّهبي معلِّقًا على هذه العبارة: "إِي والله، فالعجبُ منَّا ومِن جَهلِنا، كيفَ ندَعُ الدَّواء ونقتحِمُ الدَّاء؟"، فأين من يحافظُ على ذكرِ الله؟ أين من يعوِّد لسانَه على ذكر الله؟ هذه نماذجُ مشرقة من نساءِ ذلك الجيلِ العظيم، فأين المقتدون؟ وهذه مناراتٌ فأين المهتدون؟ وهذه مسالكُ فأين السَّائرون؟ فيا لله، أين نحن من هؤلاء؟! هؤلاء نسوةٌ أيها المؤمنون، نساءٌ مؤمنات صالحات قانتات:



فَلَوْ كَانَ النِّسَاءُ كَمَنْ ذَكَرْنَا لَفُضِّلَتِ النِّسَاءُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ 
فَمَا التَّأْنِيثُ لاِسْمِ الشَّمْسِ عَيْبٌ وَلاَ التَّذْكِيرُ فَخْرٌ لِلْهِلاَلِ 



اللهَ أسالُ أن يجعلَنا ممن يستمعون القولَ فيتبعون أحسنه.



رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/32385/#ixzz320JmcUCF*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في تفسير جزء عم ص 37 :

{ فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مآبا } أي من شاء عمل عملا يؤوب به إلى الله ويرجع به إلى الله ، وذلك العمل الصالح الموافق لمرضاة الله تعالى .
وقوله :{ فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مآبا } قيدتها آية أخرى وهي قوله تعالى : { لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين } يعني أننا لنا الخيار فيما نذهب إليه لا أحد يكرهنا على شيء ؛ لكن مع ذلك خيارنا وإردتنا ومشيئتنا راجعة إلى الله {وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله} وإنما بين الله ذلك في كتابه من أجل أن لا يعتمد الإنسان على نفسه وعلى مشيئته بل يعلم أنها مرتبطة بمشيئة الله ، حتى يلجأ إلى الله في سؤال الهداية لما يحب ويرضى . 
لايقول الإنسان أنا حر أريد ما شئت وأتصرف كما شئت ، نقول الأمر كذلك لكنك مربوط بإرادة الله عز وجل .*

----------

